# Salt Dogg 2 cubic yard spreader



## firehog13 (Aug 14, 2008)

Finally got my truck back with the new Salt Dogg 2 cubic yard spreader and a new back window that got smashed by the company installing it . I also had Firestone air bags plus Timbern blocks installed to help the ride and now she glides like a Cadillac down the highway. I'll have to get some more photos with the plow on once it starts snowing.
Cheerstymusicwesport


----------



## DCL (Oct 15, 2009)

Looks sweet man. Have you used the poly spreaders before? Do you prefer them over steel if so why?


----------



## cet (Oct 2, 2004)

Truck looks great.

Those salters sit really high. Are you going to put some extra lighting on it?


----------



## justinizzi (Sep 12, 2009)

Hey man you will love that spreader if you use salt. We have 2 of them and they work grate. I run all salt but my buddy has one and runs sand and salt and it works pretty good. Just empty it after every time because they freeze up very easily.


----------



## firehog13 (Aug 14, 2008)

I have a 8 foot stainless steel and now a poly salt dogg. First time trying a poly and I can't wait to see how she holds up, my steel one is heavy but has still going strong into its 8th year, plus it's made me a lot of money and I love money.LOL


----------



## Supper Grassy (May 31, 2007)

nice truck
cast wait to see the plow on


----------



## 02DURAMAX (Dec 27, 2006)

Looks Great!!!

Nice Truck!!!


----------



## DCL (Oct 15, 2009)

gotcha. good luck with it dude.


----------



## KL&M Snow Div. (Jan 2, 2009)

Looks good, planning to put more light on the back of it?


----------



## Grassman09 (Mar 18, 2009)

Did you build the frame like the suggest to stop it from shifting and support the salter?? 

You can keep salt in it overnight if its not wet. I've kept a yard of treated in it for most of the winter after a storm.


----------



## ServiceOnSite (Nov 23, 2006)

best of luck with the new rig. that salter looks huge on that truck.


----------



## mkwl (Jan 21, 2005)

NICE! Did you put timbrens up front?


----------



## dmontgomery (Oct 3, 2003)

just bought the same salter.....wiring is all in.....will not be able to actually set the salter in the truck until leaf season is over.... I have a 4 head LED amber light bar coming for the back of the salter.... Might add a brake light as well... I have 2 LED floods to install as well...


----------



## firehog13 (Aug 14, 2008)

Grassman09;840114 said:


> Did you build the frame like the suggest to stop it from shifting and support the salter??
> 
> You can keep salt in it overnight if its not wet. I've kept a yard of treated in it for most of the winter after a storm.


There is a bracket installed at the front of the bed to stop the salter from sliding around.
tymusic


----------



## firehog13 (Aug 14, 2008)

mkwl;840312 said:


> NICE! Did you put timbrens up front?


Ya the Timberns are in the front but I still haven't hooked the plow up with them installed to see the difference. Can't wait to smash the snow around and show it who's BOSS. LOLtymusicwesport


----------



## Burkartsplow (Nov 1, 2007)

You might want to think about making a rubber skirt for the back of the truck to help with the salt from flying and hitting the bumper and other areas. I made one from my tailgate and truckcraft spreader and they work great. Looks great, good luck this year


----------



## dmontgomery (Oct 3, 2003)

firehog13;840724 said:


> There is a bracket installed at the front of the bed to stop the salter from sliding around.
> tymusic


how about some pics of that


----------



## TurfSolutionsMN (Dec 12, 2007)

Where did they run the wires into the cab??


----------



## basher (Nov 13, 2004)

firehog13;840729 said:


> Ya the Timberns are in the front but I still haven't hooked the plow up with them installed to see the difference.


You'll like it. I think the first time you fill that Dogg with salt you will add them or air bags in the rear. I know I did.


----------



## firehog13 (Aug 14, 2008)

basher;841293 said:


> You'll like it. I think the first time you fill that Dogg with salt you will add them or air bags in the rear. I know I did.


Hey I had Firestone airbags installed at the same time as the Timbrens can't wait to load them up.


----------



## IMAGE (Oct 21, 2007)

What did that run you for the saltdog? I called my dealer today and he said 4800... seemed pretty steep.


----------



## dmontgomery (Oct 3, 2003)

Mine was $3300 with shipping


----------



## Ramairfreak98ss (Aug 17, 2005)

dmontgomery;842877 said:


> Mine was $3300 with shipping


was that the eastern company in MD? is your truck box a 5.5' , 6' or 7'? looks shorter than the normal short beds that are 6-7' ? looks good!


----------



## T-MAN (Jan 9, 2001)

IMAGE;842829 said:


> What did that run you for the saltdog? I called my dealer today and he said 4800... seemed pretty steep.


Look at Angelos price. Most local guys can not compete. Angelos sell for just over cost.


----------



## dmontgomery (Oct 3, 2003)

Ramairfreak98ss;843855 said:


> was that the eastern company in MD? is your truck box a 5.5' , 6' or 7'? looks shorter than the normal short beds that are 6-7' ? looks good!


Mine was from Angelos.... it is a Dodge short bed...never measured but around 6'


----------



## alsam116 (Jan 10, 2009)

IMAGE[/QUOTE]"What did that run you for the saltdog? I called my dealer today and he said 4800... seemed pretty steep."
I paid $3199 for my 2 yard picked up in toeledo ohio from Crosby Equipment, no tax out of state.Rick(owner) was $100 more than angelos but it saved me drive time and fuel so it was worth it for me. Where are you in the midwest??


----------



## MSS Mow (Mar 19, 2006)

I just talked to my dealer here and he said he was going to sell the 2 yard saltdogg for a little over $3000. He wasn't sure of the exact price yet.


----------

